# Jackson and Sharp Diner



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

My RR needed a dining car for its passenger service. Jackson and Sharp didn't make a diner (at least none are available in G), so the company shops began assembling one from a coach and a combine.

I cut a coach and a combine apart to give me all windows on one side and a mostly solid wall on the other. Then I cut the first six windows on each side into three large windows.

The black roof was repainted to aluminum. The body was dark blue, so I repainted the same color.

Next step is to figure out how to make tables and chairs and install the kitchen. Hmm.

I've posted a photo of the work in progress.My RR needed a dining car for its passenger service. Jackson and Sharp didn't make a diner (at least none are available in G), so the company shops began assembling one from a coach and a combine.

I cut a coach and a combine apart to give me all windows on one side and a mostly solid wall on the other. Then I cut the first six windows on each side into three large windows.

The black roof was repainted to aluminum. The body was dark blue, so I repainted the same color.

Next step is to figure out how to make tables and chairs and install the kitchen. Hmm.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm not seeing your photo, is it supposed to be posted above or elsewhere? Sounds like a great project I'd love to see it.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Sorry about the picture. I couldn't figure out how to put one up.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I see. Gotta be first class. I'm about as far from that as the Sun is from the former planet Pluto! It's on LSOL (can I say that).


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I see. Gotta be first class. I'm about as far from that as the Sun is from the former planet Pluto! It's on LSOL (can I say that). 
Dick, 
Yes, you can say that but don't say any more! Sites that require a password are a pain for non-members, so we (most of us) still can't see it. 

You could support this site by becoming a First Class fellow. 

You could store it on a public site like Picasa, Flickr, or similar and give us the link. 

Or, as I'm really interested in seeing it, you could send me the photo and I'll post it for you! My email is pthornto [at] aol.com


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Next step is to figure out how to make tables and chairs and install the kitchen.
I've done some chopping and changing of the coaches, and one key seems to be having the right glue! Elmer's Model & Hobby Cement and the Plastruct orange Plastic Weld seem to work. 

The existing seats can be cut off the floor and re-arranged. Best of luck making table clothes and glassware. 

You might get some ideas from Winn's President's car, which has a kitchen: 
 Placitassteam's President's Car Thread


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

_Here's the photos. Nice job, Richard!_


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's coming along very nicely, Dick...

Thanks for posting the images, Pete.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I've got the undercarriage finished -- pretty stock, except that I painted the trucks aluminum, and installed metal wheels and Kadee couplers. I cut the coach seats apart and recemented pairs of them for the table seating. Then I glued up some tables. I think there are too flimsy to install, but it was from plastic I had on hand. 

Tomorrow they will have set up for 1.5 days, so I'll try to install them and see what they look like. Next will be to enclose the kitchen and prepare the LED lighting. This car will be lit as are the other five cars in this train: track powered LEDs with a single pick up and power supply in combine, wired into each car.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice work so far Dick. Looking forward to see pictures of the interior and kitchen! It's always nice to see projects like this. 

You won't have to become a First Class member to post pictures here. On the Web Site and Forum Help or Feedback Forum you can see many of us have to find out how to post pictures here. (see for instance this topic)

Like Pete mentioned you can host pictures elsewhere and link them to here It can simply be done using the following code in your message:








The only thing is this don't work in the Quick Reply option but only using the "Add Reply" button and then in the HTML mode (yes I know, user-friendly it is not...) 

I remember the times here on MLS when you just could copy and paste the codes from Photobucket or other sites and it just simply worked...


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks, Paulus for the tip. Only problem is that I dont' have my photos hosted somewhere other than my own computer. I like the way LSOL does it, but they've probably got BIG servers to hold all teir pix. 

I do have many of these pix on the SVGRS list-serve. Can I link to those photos without opening the entire list-serve to lookie-loos?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick.... If you did become a First Class member, you could have all the benefits and help the forum...


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Stan, you silver tongued devil. I took your advice and became a 1st Class member. If I can only live up to the hype! I did put a few pix on the board.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard Dick! Thanks for the offer to send the pictures my way, but I see Pete took care of you. That is looking good so far. I think this type of passenger car is one of the hardest interiors to do. There is a lot of detail in a kitchen to capture, then within the same car you have a whole other room with a different attitude about it. I can't wait to see your progress. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

This is going to be a working outdoor dining car. I'm just walling off the kitchen for now. I did cut a pass thru and indicated a door into the kitchen opposite the restroom, but that's all I plan. You can't see into the kitchen so there's no point (to me) to do it. 

Tables now are the only thing left to do. They ARE going to be a problem. 

I've got the lights in now. They are powered from rail like the rest of cars in the train. I think I've got a picture of the interior so far.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Paulus, the HTML code for images works fine for me in the quick reply window. Could be a browser thing. MLS works differently for me on each computer/browser I use. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Clever and creative design on those seating area windows. I like it! Keep us posted on progress.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick - you may find this post on *How to Post Photos as a 1st Class Member* useful. There's also info in the FAQ (under "Resources" via the top blue menu bar) including a video tutorial.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard Richard. I knew you could do it..looking great. Now need to try it out at the night runs.. Noel & Jane


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks, Noel. Coming from you that's high praise. Now my Jackson & Sharp train is about eight cars long! Still have some work to do on the tables, but the lights are now in, and it's mostly assembled.[


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Tables are a problem! I threw away my first set, as they were two wide, and too short. I didn't notice this until I'd put people on the seats. Then I started playing with the legs. I threw away a bunch of them too. Now I've decided that the difference between pros and the rest of us is that pros don't show their mistakes! 

So you won't see the final tables until they're RIGHT.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm now satisfied that the tables are good. I've uploaded three new pix, showing the tables and the kitechen layout with a counter in the kitchen. This holds the walls at 90 degrees to each other.

In one picture, you can see the car body in the rear.


----------

